# FS Pair of 13Fishing Omen Green Rods



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Selling a pair of 13Fishing Omen Green Gen2 Rods. 
Both are straight grip and are in NEW condition.
Both have WINN Grip friction tape and rated at 1/8oz-3/8oz 8-15lb line
Rods were only used a few times and stored away that past few seasons.
Will sell the pair for $140 or $75 each

*SPINNING (OG2S72M) 7-2" Med Fast
CASTING (OG2C72M) 7-2" Med-Fast*

Local Pickup Only-Groveport/Columbus


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

bumpers


----------

